# alsa and snd_82xx

## saybee

OK.. I'm stumped, too.  I can't get the kernel to recognize my sound

card, and load an appropriate module for it.  I've built the kernel with

both sound support built-in, and as loadable modules.  lspci says the

card is there, and it's Via 82xx compatible.  ALSA does not see it.

lspci | grep -i audio

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. 

VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

from dmesg:

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.8 (Thu Jan 13 09:39:32 2005

 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

I think I've read and followed most of the online ALSA guides.

Most of the time, the build doesn't MAKE snd_82xx.  I've got /etc/make.conf

set up to build it, I think:

USE="gtk alsa"

.

ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"

Thoughts?

Thanks. - SayBee

----------

## gemifa

Sorry, Saybee,  no help:  Just the same problem  :Sad: 

I installed my very first gentoo  (2.6.11-r8  ). The first bootup was ok, but no soundcard.

lspci and dmesg  have the same output as yours.

Reading through other threads I found out problems with the interrupts.

dmesg  is showing an interrupt for the soundcard  (ACPI/PCI section) but running  "cat /proc/interrupts" tells me, that the soundcard didn't get one.

The   boot options  "acpi=off"  and "pci=irqroute" for the kernel didn't change anything.

I built my kernel with soundcard option.

Other systems (kanotix and sarge) are working fine with the same equipment using kernel  2.6.8xxx

Does anybody know, where to optimize? 

By the way,  I'm running a  P4-system with an onboard soundcard  via-82xx. Same Problem with an extra

Creative SB Live!  

Bye,  gemifa

----------

